# Smokers and powder coat



## gunslinger (Oct 14, 2006)

So I'm upgrading my homebuilt wood smoker and was thinking of having it powder coated. I'm sure it wouldn't be safe to powder coat the fire box, but what about the rest of the smoker? Does anyone know anything about this stuff?
I've heard that the powder cures at 300 degrees. I can't think of any reason why my smoker would ever need to be that hot. 
What about the racks? They are made of expanded metal. Do you think it would be safe to powder coat them? It sure would make for easy clean up. I have also heard that the powder is non-toxic. But I'm not for sure.
Any thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## bob-bqn (Oct 16, 2006)

The Weber Smoky Mountain (WSM) smoker is powder coated and likewise so was the Masterbuilt Grand Mac series Triple Crown smoker I had. So are my gas and charcoal grills along with many other grills that are designed to cook at tempertaure in the 500Â° to 600Â° range. I believe the water pan and fire pans on most smokers are also powder coated. 

I would check to see if the treatment uses a high-heat paint before doing it.


----------



## gunslinger (Oct 16, 2006)

What about the grates? Do you think it would hurt to have them powder coated? My old grates were just oven racks, but the bars are spaced too far apert for some foods. I have gotten by with them for the 8 years I've been using this smoker, but I want better. So now I have expanded metal grates and I'd like to keep them from rusting. Right now the only way I can think of to keep that from happening is to spread lard or shortning on them when not in use. I suppose I could have made them from stainless, but that would be costly.
Thanks for the tips.


----------



## bob-bqn (Oct 17, 2006)

The coating on food grates (such as cast iron) is a porcelain coating. In fact the grills and smokers are also porcelain coated come to think of it.


----------



## veener88 (Oct 22, 2006)

Get the powder that they use on engines.  Most are made to take at least 1000 deg and it will hold up well.  It will even hold up to grease.  You should be able to get it so it just coats the out side though.  That is a good idea.  Just wondering have you had and quotes on the cost to do this?  I am just wondering for when when I do my next smoker.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Oct 22, 2006)

I just assembled my 2nd CharGriller SuperPro.  In the instructions, it states that it is powder coated.  But the inside is not.  It was coated with a sticky oily substance that will melt and come off when it is seasoned.  

So far as the outside, I would say yes to the powder coating.  The inside, no.  The grates, I can't answer.  The CG grates are cast iron, and all I do is keep spray bottle handy and just spray the grates with oil.  They stay nice and no rust.

Bill


----------



## gunslinger (Oct 23, 2006)

veener,
I get conflicting information from the powder coaters in the area. One says the powder cures at 300 degrees, so it should be fine. Another says that it will get sticky and start to melt and run at 250 degrees. I think I'll just oil down my grates after use. 
The price I got from one was 350.00 to sand blast the outside, soda blast the inside, and powder coat the outside of the smoke chamber. Personally I think that's a bit pricey, considering he blasted and powder coated the entire frame of my 65 Chevy C10 for 200 bucks.
I think I'll sand blast it myself, and have him powder coat it.


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 23, 2006)

I think you're right.  Powder coat is awfully expensive, especially when high temp paint is $15/qt.  We slap a new coat of paint every 1-1 1/2 years and it does fine.  The grates don't rust because of all the food grease on them.  And as for the fire box, it's just gonna rust.  After a while it kinda gets a patina to it and doesn't show bright orange rust.

You'd probably find that your grates won't rust if you'd season them w/ a good coating of soybean oil.


----------



## veener88 (Oct 23, 2006)

When I did my grates for my double barrel I took spray oil over them and coated then and then cured the smoker and they have shown no rust.


----------

